# Warrior Cats



## Dustpelt (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm interested in Warrior cat books. I am now readin' Firestar's Quest, And they sound like very good books.

From the first series:

*WARRIORS FIRST ARC*

#1. Into The Wild
#2. Fire And Ice
#3. Forest of Secrets
#4. Rising Storm
#5. A Dangerous Path
#6. The Darkest

*WARRIORS: THE NEW PROPHECY*

#1. Midnight
#2. Moonrise
#3. Dawn 
#4. Starlight 
#5. Twilight
#6. Sunset

*WARRIORS: THE POWER OF THREE*

#1. The Sight
#2. Dark River

*WARRIORS MANGA*

#1. The Lost Warrior
#2. Warrior's Refuge

*WARRIORS SUPER EDITON*
#1. Firestar's Quest

*WARRIORS FIELD GUIDE*
#1. Secret of the Clans




And, etc.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I have read the first two series' of books and enjoyed them, though I found the themes in all of the books disturbingly graphic and violent. 
I had purchase one of the Manga books without knowing what it was, and I didn't really like that type of storytelling, though it was good to know what had happened to Greystripe. I sent that book to another CF member who enjoyed it.
Will the Powers of Three be another 6 book series?


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Funnily enough, I just read _Firestar's Quest_ last night (I got it from the library). I didn't know there were two new books out. I might read the new manga in the bookstore, since I can never find it in libraries and I'm certainly not buying a book that takes, what, 15 minutes to read?

They're entertaining books but not great art. It's hard to keep characters straight since every cat in the clan seems to have one of the same three names.  No matter what the authors (there are two authors working on the series, neither of whom is actually named Erin Hunter) say about basing the cats' behavior on studying ferals, the cats behave like people in little fur suits, not like cats. (I especially love how each feral queen appears to have only one litter, so that they don't have more children than would be normal for a human woman.) But that's pretty much par for the course in animal stories.

I have to admit the thing that bugs me most is the bit in the very first book about how neutering cats is bad because it makes them fat and lazy. That's just what we need kids to be reading, right?

That said, like I said, they're entertaining (obviously I liked them enough that I read them all from the library, although I haven't bought any of them.)

If you like fantasy cat stories, _Tailchaser's Song_ by Tad Williams is many times better (although of course the cats still act like people, but like I said, it's the rare animal story where that's not true).


----------



## Dustpelt (Dec 26, 2007)

Bethany said:


> Funnily enough, I just read _Firestar's Quest_ last night (I got it from the library). I didn't know there were two new books out. I might read the new manga in the bookstore, since I can never find it in libraries and I'm certainly not buying a book that takes, what, 15 minutes to read?
> 
> They're entertaining books but not great art. It's hard to keep characters straight since every cat in the clan seems to have one of the same three names.  No matter what the authors (there are two authors working on the series, neither of whom is actually named Erin Hunter) say about basing the cats' behavior on studying ferals, the cats behave like people in little fur suits, not like cats. (I especially love how each feral queen appears to have only one litter, so that they don't have more children than would be normal for a human woman.) But that's pretty much par for the course in animal stories.
> 
> ...


Dude, I'm on page 70. rcat


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yes, Heidi sent me the book on Graystripe, and it was awesome!  I'm still on the first book of the New Prophency. I tend to get busy and forget about books I'm reading! :lol:


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Bethany said:


> It's hard to keep characters straight since every cat in the clan seems to have one of the same three names.  No matter what the authors (there are two authors working on the series, neither of whom is actually named Erin Hunter) say about basing the cats' behavior on studying ferals, the cats behave like people in little fur suits, not like cats. (I especially love how each feral queen appears to have only one litter, so that they don't have more children than would be normal for a human woman.) But that's pretty much par for the course in animal stories.
> 
> I have to admit the thing that bugs me most is the bit in the very first book about how neutering cats is bad because it makes them fat and lazy. That's just what we need kids to be reading, right?


The cats are given one name when they are born followed by the word "kit". When they are older, they become apprentices and the word "paw" is then added to their name, replacing the kit. It's when they become warriors that the naming gets tricky. They still have the basic name given at birth, but then any word relating to cats can be added (pelt, claw) and not related to cats (flight, feather, pool, star). For example (these are cats from Warriors: The New Prophecy):

Leafkit/Leafpaw/Leafpool
Squirrelkit/Squirrelpaw/Squirrelflight
Crowkit/Crowpaw/Crowfeather-He chose feather in memory of Feathertail, who died saving him and the Tribe of Running Water from Sharptooth.

As for the feral queens only having one litter, Ferncloud had two litters-Shrewpaw (who was killed during the trek to their new home) was part of her first litter and Hollykit, Larchkit, and Birchkit/paw were her second litter. Hollykit and Larchkit died from starvation due to the lack of food in their old home.

I'm assuming the anti-neautering message is not in the Warriors: The New Prophecy series? I've read books 1-5 and I don't recall anything about neutering.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

my3kitties said:


> I'm assuming the anti-neautering message is not in the Warriors: The New Prophecy series? I've read books 1-5 and I don't recall anything about neutering.


I believe it is in the first series, it is mostly denoted with scorn when "kittypet" is used as a slur against another cat.


----------



## Silver1 (Dec 22, 2008)

I've read most of the first segment of Warrior's series. It was a little hard on me because I kept noticing errors. (Garlic for instance, is highly toxic to cats and was used for healing in the book.) I did love the series, but I think it would have been better if they'd taken the time to edit it properly.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I have very much enjoyed the "Ratha" series by Clare Bell.

http://www.rathascourage.com/


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I just got the complete six-book set of "The New Prophency" for Christmas!!!    I already read the book "Midnight", and am starting on "Moonrise".


----------



## snickers0801 (Dec 25, 2008)

FINALLY!!! i was waitin' for someone to say something about those books!! those are like my favorite books of all time!!!


----------



## SwiftClaw (Jul 16, 2009)

Warriors rule. >,<


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Arianwen approves! :wink:


----------

